# Headache and fish oil?



## Nate K (Jul 4, 2005)

I've had a wicked headache all day today. I'm wondering if the fish oil pills I started taking yesterday might be causing the headache.  They are "GNC brand"... I know but it was the buy 2 get one half off crap.   I've never supplemented with fish oil or any other omegas so I don't know.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jul 4, 2005)

shouldn't be due to the fish oils, because if it was, you would likely get them after consuming salmon and such. Have you been stressed out? Could be due to stress, or some other external factor in your life in the last 48 hours.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jul 4, 2005)

diet and other supps you take that would help if you could post that.


----------



## Nate K (Jul 4, 2005)

I guess I'll just take them tomorrow and see if it comes back.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 5, 2005)

You're gonna die


----------



## repeej (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm prone to headaches and I haven't noticed any increase since taking Fish Oil.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 6, 2005)

You're gonna die too, go out and throw powdered donuts at cars on the freeway.


----------



## Nate K (Jul 6, 2005)

I figured out that I was having withdrawl sickness from caffine.  I should have thought of that first.  I was taking a "fat burner" with loads of caffine.  I real sensitive to uppers so I was taking lower doses for a long time.
IMO caffine is a much more serious drug than most people think.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2005)

are you getting ringing in your ears? that could specifically be the caffiene. Dump the caf for a week and see what happens.


----------

